# 'La San Marco' 85-16m-2 Espresso machine - Any information?



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I've just purchased from an online auction site the above machine (well it hasn't arrived yet but hopefully be here soon)

Does anyone have any experience of these machines as I intend to strip it down to the bare elements then rebuild

As usual, any info greatly appreciated

Richard


----------

